# Incoming!!!!!!



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sandeep and I decided it was about time this target got a taste of their own medicine!!!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, sh1t's gettin real around here if the Canuckians are getting involved. It's a regular battle royale around here.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Wow, sh1t's gettin real around here if the Canuckians are getting involved. It's a regular battle royale around here.


I've been around picking and choosing my targets carefully, Agent of W.I.F.E. has been looking over my shoulder so not as many as I'd like to send!!!!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Go get em Craig and Sandeep! I'll keep an eye out for the destruction thread in a couple weeks. Moose mail isn't the quickest once the snow melts


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Craig, why is there a pot leaf on that box of yours? Oh, now I know why you hold such crazy contests :biggrin:

Can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Hey Craig, why is there a pot leaf on that box of yours? Oh, now I know why you hold such crazy contests :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see the destruction.


That's just the way we roll up North!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

oh joy another bomb thread that will go on for 3 months while canada tries to use local wildlife to deliver it.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> oh joy another bomb thread that will go on for 3 months while canada tries to use local wildlife to deliver it.


Watch it or I'll send another your way!!!!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Needs to be put in _their_ place? Is this the clue, that you couldn't say "his?" Mmmm, perhaps one of the lady puffers should reinforce _their_ bomb shelter.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Or it could be Craig's inability to grasp the English language. He is Canadian, after all.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Or it could be Craig's inability to grasp the English language. He is Canadian, after all.


Or I could be screwing with everyone again!!!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> Or it could be Craig's inability to grasp the English language. He is Canadian, after all.


Just be glad he aint one of them french speaking canadians


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Just be glad he aint one of them french speaking canadians


Mais tu ne me connais pas monsieur!!!

Moi je parles francais aussi!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> That's just the way we roll up North!!!!


LOL...he said ROLL...eh


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> LOL...he said ROLL...eh


Was wondering how long it would take for someone to catch that!!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Or I could be screwing with everyone again!!!!!


Yeah, I bet he is. I'm betting there's no bomb or he messes up his formula, i mean the address and it ends up in Ethiopia or something.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Mais tu ne me connais pas monsieur!!!
> 
> Moi je parles francais aussi!!!


ah crap ...now no one will understand his canadinese


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Watch it or I'll send another your way!!!!!


another my way? If not mistaken I'm winning our little battle... 2 tag along sneak attacks from ***ahem ill beat you to your own punch line "a ZK goon" and sir (i use the term loosely) ARE YOU THREATENING ME!?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> another my way? If not mistaken I'm winning our little battle... 2 tag along sneak attacks from ***ahem ill beat you to your own punch line "a ZK goon" and sir (i use the term loosely) ARE YOU THREATENING ME!?


I didn't mean another as in already sent, but as in send another bomb at you, and only time will tell!!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This should be landing somewhere around April 23rd


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn moose mail.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Only a couple more days and we'll see who gets this nasty... um I mean sweet little innocent package....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Doesn't look like it landed today, maybe tomorrow!!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

how about a tracking number, ya crazy canuckian?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> how about a tracking number, ya crazy canuckian?


No tracking on it, too damn expensive...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> No tracking on it, too damn expensive...


whats wrong Craig....your moose mail carriers don't give you tracking numbers??

Or is the W.I.F.E. agent pulling your funding again?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> whats wrong Craig....your moose mail carriers don't give you tracking numbers??
> 
> Or is the W.I.F.E. agent pulling your funding again?


 a little bit of both LOL

Welcome back brother!!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> a little bit of both LOL
> 
> Welcome back brother!!!!


I feel your pain on the latter.....

Good to be back you Krazy Canadian!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> Yeah, I bet he is. I'm betting there's no bomb or he messes up his formula, i mean the address and it ends up in Ethiopia or something.


Hey! Ethiopian people need to smoke too!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> This should be landing somewhere around April 23rd *2013*


*Brain: *Fixed it for you moose mail boy...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Fixed it for you moose mail boy...


Good one Ian!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

kapathy said:


> oh joy another bomb thread that will go on for 3 months while canada tries to use local wildlife to deliver it.


yep as i predicted this thing is still enroute.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> yep as i predicted this thing is still enroute.


Funny thing it's been in the states a couple days for sure


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Funny thing it's been in the states a couple days for sure


Guess your moose only reads French?? Probably going door to door asking if they are waiting for a package from the Krazy Kanuck:bitchslap:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Funny thing it's been in the states a couple days for sure


Maybe the customs guy confiscated it for a night on the town with some secret service agents.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Funny thing it's been in the states a couple days for sure


yeah weird we dont have moose watering stations handy.... poor moose. im calling peta on you.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm starting to get nervous... I think the mouse ran off with the beaver....


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

:help:


WyldKnyght said:


> I'm starting to get nervous... I think the mouse ran off with the beaver....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to say this one got confiscated... This will be the first... DAMN


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Needs to be put in _their_ place? Is this the clue, that you couldn't say "his?" Mmmm, perhaps one of the lady puffers should reinforce _their_ bomb shelter.


hmmmm..one address..two targets...husband and wife, perhaps?....I think I know who's getting this.



WyldKnyght said:


> Or I could be screwing with everyone again!!!!!


nah, you're Canadian..you ain't that clever



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Just be glad he aint one of them french speaking canadians


au contraire, Josh..I've heard him babble in french on vHerf before....and it's true..it's just as easy to ignore a Canadian if they're speaking either english or french



WyldKnyght said:


> Mais tu ne me connais pas monsieur!!!
> 
> Moi je parles francais aussi!!!


see...toldja



WyldKnyght said:


> This should be landing somewhere around April 23rd


yes, but what year?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> No tracking on it, too damn expensive...


not to mention the fact that once a tracking number leave it's country of origin, it's no longer viable..so, why waste money?


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

The moose mail moose is out there somewhere, I think he is just lost and confused.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know Brent joined the USPS as a letter carrier?

he's gonna get a PDI for being out of uniform, though.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess I'm going to have to start taking the bands off the cigars....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn Moose Factory, called them today to report a missing package... apparently I have to wait 45 days!!!! grrrr


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I do believe at this time package is missing, unless of course the TARGET is messing with me.... which is definitely an option...

I'm going to close this one up, now my dilemma, do I resend or wait for the next opportunity, or just tell the target of my intention?

I've never had a package not land, this is my first.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

The target just reached its intended victim....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> The target just reached its intended victim....


Damn that was slow..


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> The target just reached its intended victim....


Did it really JUST arrive or have you been messing with my head again????


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn that was slow..


you guys really need to consider a high protein diet for the dogs on the sled team, errrrr, canada post


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This is really bad, Kozz and I were bantering last month, so I sent him a bomb, a week later he threatens me, when his arrived last week, mine just landed.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll be throwing up a bomb thread tonight with some others that I managed to survive.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Kozz......hope you didn't catch anything after openning that up.......it's been sealed up for so long it could be like when they open the Egyptian tombs......everyone dies a week later from some strange illness......


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Kozz......hope you didn't catch anything after openning that up.......it's been sealed up for so long it could be like when they open the Egyptian tombs......everyone dies a week later from some strange illness......


Bite me!!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Bite me!!!!


that's just what you would want........sick


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> that's just what you would want........sick


Come on baby I know you love it......


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Come on baby I know you love it......


who are you trying to convince Craig....me or you??


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> who are you trying to convince Craig....me or you??


Well if I'm trying to convince me, means you've already tried... and enjoyed..


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

...........:ask:


----------

